
Shannon Entropy and Information Gain explained through fun probability games - luisguiserrano
https://medium.com/@luis.serrano/shannon-entropy-information-gain-and-picking-balls-from-buckets-5810d35d54b4
======
songeater
i think the classification of ice as "low entropy" and water vapour as "high
entropy" is a little simplistic... ice in your refigerator on a hot summer day
does not have "low entropy."

otherwise a really accesible tutorial on a difficult subject. easier to grasp
entropy as a probabilistic/info theory concept, than physics.

